# Pierce



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm helping Jeremiah with part of the restoration of his Pierce. 

Today I removed the cranks and fork and sent the frame to get sand blasted.
The crank set is similar to Iver Johnson Here is a picture with the left crank off. You can see the crank nut which is left hand threaded. The dust cover, and the adjustable cone which is still on the spindle. There is also a small shim in the picture which I assume someone added later to take up slop in the taper between the crank and the spindle.




This picture shows the adjustable cone removed. It is also a left hand thread.




You can see the whole bike in as found condition here
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?52488-Pierce-bike&highlight=pierce


----------



## Iverider (Jan 21, 2014)

Neat to see the mechanism. Fixin the frame?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, I am going to replace the top and down tubes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 22, 2014)

Clever set up that allows for decent adjustment and the use of loose bearings instead of caged ones. I'd take a good set of fully packed, loose bearings over cages any day in terms of smoothness and durability. Unfortunately, loose bearings in an ashtabula/one-piece set up make rebuilds annoyingly difficult. I still use cages for those. The one-piece set up is nice and simple to work on, but the multipiece bottom brackets seem to be smoother with their loose bearings.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2014)

There may be a problem with the crank taper. Once I have all the parts clean, I will re-assemble the cranks to determine why someone placed a shim in the taper. Another problem to solve is the chainstay is dented to provide crank clearance. I did a basic check of the frame's alignment and it looks good, so maybe the cranks were not centered.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 23, 2014)

*The frame is done being sandblasted*

I can bring the frame over tomorrow. Ill give you a call.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 2, 2014)

I cleaned the headset today and discovered that the upper head race is damaged and the threads on the steerer tube are grooved in one area. Does anyone have a Pierce upper head race? Its OD where it presses into the head tube is 1.25"
Its the piece that is near the top of the steerer tube in the first two pictures.






Its the piece on the left hand side of the next two pictures.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Hows the progress going?*

Any new pictures?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2014)

I made some more progress on the Pierce today. I put the crankset back together. There had been a piece of wire placed between the non drive side cone and the crank arm. It was a lame attempt to align the cranks. I think that a spacer that goes in between the cone and the crank had broken or gotten lost and someone substituted the wire. As a result, the chainstay has a nice dent in it from the crank hitting. I found some appropriate size 18 gauge machine bushings. Tree of them in between the cone and the sprocket and the cranks are now centered again. I also started taking the frame apart today. It has long internal spear point lugs with nails pinning the tubes through the spears on the lugs.


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sweet! I like seeing the progress!


----------

